# Make "search current thread" feature more obvious



## pelago (Feb 10, 2009)

Using the GBAtemp v3 skin, when you're viewing a forum, like http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=108, there is a nice obvious centred text box at the bottom with a button next to it which says "Search forum", which searches the current forum. At the bottom of any thread, there is a much less obvious text box, kinda hidden in the page furniture, above the Add Reply button, where you can type in a search term to search the current thread.

It took me a long time to notice the search thread feature, and I think lots of people overlook it. Could it be made more obvious, maybe by positioning it like the search forum feature?


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 10, 2009)

Woah, I just found two new buttons on the forum thanks to you.


----------



## pelago (Feb 11, 2009)

The 'Enter Keywords' thing to search a thread is particularly overlookable, as it just doesn't look like a search box!


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestion. We'll take this into consideration, especially when creating a new skin down the line


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 16, 2009)

Is there a new skin coming?


----------



## Sao Mortel (Feb 16, 2009)

Still cant find it. Where?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 16, 2009)

Now under his +Quote button VVV


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 16, 2009)

Never seen those before. Those could have really helped me in the past. thanks.


----------



## Rod (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you very much! I've been looking for this thing for ages, now! =O

Always wondered why there wasn't such a "function" in here. Never would've noticed if it weren't for this topic.


----------

